# PCGH-Epic-PC Ryzen-Edition: AMD Ryzen 7 1800X und Samsung 960 Pro M.2-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Epic-PC Ryzen-Edition: AMD Ryzen 7 1800X und Samsung 960 Pro M.2-SSD [Anzeige]*

						Wem die 6 CPU-Kerne im PCGH-Epic-PC GTX1080Ti-Edition nicht ausreichen, bekommt mit diesem Modell einen nahezu technisch identischen Rechner mit AMDs schnellsten 8-Kern-Prozessor Ryzen 7 1800X.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Epic-PC Ryzen-Edition: AMD Ryzen 7 1800X und Samsung 960 Pro M.2-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## GreitZ (13. Mai 2017)

Schönes teilchen


----------



## Julian1303 (13. Mai 2017)

Hab schon einen 1800x, aber trotzdem schöne Zusammenstellung (abgesehen von dem furchtbaren Gehäuse). Wenn das die roten 2666er balistix sind, auch nice, hab ein bei Youtube ein Video gesehen wo der die locker auf 2933 laufen läßt, sind dual rank module. Wenn es die sind. Komischerweise komme ich mit meinen GSkill nicht über 2666 raus, auch nicht mit AGESA 1.0.0.4a... Die Samsung gefällt mir auch, hab die 1TB Evo drin.


----------



## XD-User (13. Mai 2017)

Schöner Rechner 

So durchmischt sich das Portfolio mal


----------



## plusminus (13. Mai 2017)

Äh nur blöd das das 50,- Euro günstigere Intel ( 6800K ) System schneller ist und gerade mal 9Watt mehr braucht 

Soviel zum nagelneuen und angeblich so effizienten Ryzen


----------



## FortuneHunter (13. Mai 2017)

plusminus schrieb:


> Äh nur blöd das das 50,- Euro günstigere Intel ( 6800K ) System schneller ist und gerade mal 9Watt mehr braucht
> 
> Soviel zum nagelneuen und angeblich so effizienten Ryzen



Wenn man den Blick nur auf die Spielebenchmarks wirft ... Du kannst aber ohne OSD sicher den gewaltigen Unterschied von 3-4 FPS unterscheiden. 
Wirf mal einen Blick auf den letzten Benchmark (Cinebench), dann siehst du wo die Stärke dieses Rechners liegt.

Leute die außer spielen auch noch Streamen und Videos bearbeiten und hochladen, werden sicherlich die 50 € mehr gerne ausgeben.


----------



## Freiheraus (13. Mai 2017)

Den R7 1800X kauft sich ohnehin wohl kaum jemand nur zum Zocken. Das sind eher Leute mit einem etwas komplexeren Anwenderprofil. Z.B. Gamen + Streamen und/oder Videoaufnahme in möglichst bester Videoqualität (OBS etc. -> CPU- statt GPU-Encoding), dann Videoumwandlung/Rendering usw. Mit Ryzen bedeutet das Zeit- und Stromersparnis:

R7 1800X = 10,08 Cinebench-Punkte pro Watt
i7 6800K = 8,30 Cinebench-Punkte pro Watt

Ryzen 7 1800X im Test: AMDs Rückkehr in den High-End-Markt

Außerdem: 15 Watt weniger im Idle für das Ryzen-System, bei Grafikkarten jammern einige schon über geringere Unterschiede (8-9 Watt Idle). 


Allerdings würde ich persönlich auch eher den R7 1700X vorziehen, der ist was Effizienz und Preis/Leistung betrifft ein gutes Stück attraktiver. Macht bei einem 3000 Euro-PC aber natürlich nicht viel aus.


----------



## hanfi104 (13. Mai 2017)

Die 2400 sind halt wieder ... langsamer gehts fast nicht mehr.
Aber bei 32GB schlägt das schon kräftig ins Geld. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich mein 32 GB 3200 Kit schlägt sobald es da ist


----------



## plusminus (14. Mai 2017)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Wenn man den Blick nur auf die Spielebenchmarks wirft ... Du kannst aber ohne OSD sicher den gewaltigen Unterschied von 3-4 FPS unterscheiden.
> Wirf mal einen Blick auf den letzten Benchmark (Cinebench), dann siehst du wo die Stärke dieses Rechners liegt.
> 
> Leute die außer spielen auch noch Streamen und Videos bearbeiten und hochladen, werden sicherlich die 50 € mehr gerne ausgeben.








Also der Cinebench bringt mir gar nichts weder beim Zocken noch beim Spielen 

 Der verschwindend geringe Unterschied in Stromverbrauch und Zeitgewinn in Verbindung mit der Gaming schwäche und der Tatsache das sich der AMD Rechner so gut wie garnicht Übertakten lässt , spricht nicht gerade für das AMD Paket  das ja eigentlich vieeeel günstiger sein sollte wie immer gesagt wird!

Ausserdem ist sogar der ca. 175,- Euro günstigere I7 7700K insgesamt gesehen Gaming/Anwendungen ( Quelle CPU Leistungsindex PCGH ) schneller als der Amd 1800x





(Und nur so am Rande die rx580 frisst soviel Strom wie die GTX1080 bei das sind mehr als nur 8-15 Watt)


----------



## Threshold (15. Mai 2017)

plusminus schrieb:


> Also der Cinebench bringt mir gar nichts weder beim Zocken noch beim Spielen



Wer nur spielt, kauft sich weder einen 1800X noch einen i7 6800k.
Der Kauft sich einen 1600.


----------



## DaHell63 (16. Mai 2017)

plusminus schrieb:


> Äh nur blöd das das 50,- Euro günstigere Intel ( 6800K ) System schneller ist und gerade mal 9Watt mehr braucht
> 
> Soviel zum nagelneuen und angeblich so effizienten Ryzen



Im Falle des i7 6800K muß ich Dir Recht geben.

Immer wieder wird *Cinebench *für die Überlegenheit von Ryzen rausgeholt.(best Case Anwendung genauso wie Doom bei AMD Karten)
Genauso gut könnte man ja den Fryrender nehmen.
Der Benchmark nutz ebenfalls alle Kerne einer CPU und laste sie aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Frybench

Nochmal zu Cinebench



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Holen dann die Intelnutzer einen Benchmark raus in dem AVX genutzt wird und ist dann das der heilige Gral?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je nach Einstellung und Test ist Ryzen auch in Handbrake nicht schneller.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem ist man bei Cinema 4D schon bei R18, wer weiß wie`s da ist.
Ferner glaube ich nicht, dass die ganzen Cinebench Schreier die Software zuhause haben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also laßt mal die Kirche im Dorf.......es wird jeder einen Benchmark finden, in dem sein Favorit klar vorne ist.
Oder man kann auch die Mitte sehen und erkennen, das AMD sich stark verbessert hat und jetzt wieder eine Kaufoption ist.Aber Überlegenheit...............nein!


----------



## Alephthau (27. Mai 2017)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> Immer wieder wird *Cinebench *für die Überlegenheit von Ryzen rausgeholt.(best Case Anwendung genauso wie Doom bei AMD Karten)
> Genauso gut könnte man ja den Fryrender nehmen.
> Der Benchmark nutz ebenfalls alle Kerne einer CPU und laste sie aus.



ocaholic - Charts CPU Performance Content Creation: 16 CPUs tested - AMD Ryzen 7 1800X - Charts > CPUs - Reviews

Guck mal beide CPUs "Default" an! 

Gruß

Alef


----------



## plusminus (28. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer nur spielt, kauft sich weder einen 1800X noch einen i7 6800k.
> Der Kauft sich einen 1600.







Falsch der kauft sich einen Intel 7700K 

Ist schon bemitleidenswert das AMD es nach 5 Jahren!!! Entwicklung wieder nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat


----------



## DaHell63 (28. Mai 2017)

Alephthau schrieb:


> ocaholic - Charts CPU Performance Content Creation: 16 CPUs tested - AMD Ryzen 7 1800X - Charts > CPUs - Reviews
> 
> Guck mal beide CPUs "Default" an!
> 
> ...



Und Du siehst da keinen Unterschied zum Cinebenchmark?
Ein gleich hoch getakteter i7 6Kerner ist hier genauso schnell wie ein Ryzen 8 Kerner,

obwohl der 1700X sogar schneller als ein i7 6900K sein soll(laut AMD Präsi. mit Lisa Su)

1700X 4%...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

1800X 9%...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier in dem (von Dir geposteten) Bench ist der i7 6900K default ganze 34% schneller als der 1700X und ca. 25% schneller als der 1800X.

Was stimmt jetzt? Cinebench oder Frybench, vielleicht was anderes?
Oder ganz verrückt irgend etwas in der Mitte?

Mit meinem i7 3930K bin ich nur 2Sek. hinter einem 1700X, was ja eigentlich nicht sein darf/kann.

Ryzen 1700X  179 Sek.  und mein alter Sixcore 181 Sek.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nehme ich jetzt genauso ernst wie den Cinebenchmark.
Wie schon gesagt.........Es wird jeder für seinen Favoriten den richtigen Benchmark finden


----------



## Pokerfail (28. Mai 2017)

DaHell63 schrieb:


> 1700X 4%... 1800X 9%...
> 
> Hier in dem (von Dir geposteten) Bench ist der i7 6900K default ganze 34% schneller als der 1700X und ca. 25% schneller als der 1800X.



Wenn du so einen Vergleich machst, dann kann man aber auch C-Ray als Paradebeispiel für den AMD nehmen. Damit sieht es auch wieder anders aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Linux Benchmarks Review - Phoronix



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Das nehme ich jetzt genauso ernst wie den Cinebenchmark.
> Wie schon gesagt.........Es wird jeder für seinen Favoriten den richtigen Benchmark finden



Schlussendlich kommt es auch nicht auf die Leistung pro Kern sondern auf den Preis an und hier konkurriert der 1800X mit dem i7 6850K. In dem Vergleich ist der 1800X in den meisten Fällen das bessere Angebot. Wenn der Preis irrelevant ist, kann man sich auch gleich bei den Xeons bedienen oder bald bei den Threadrippern/EPYCs.


----------



## Threshold (31. Mai 2017)

plusminus schrieb:


> Falsch der kauft sich einen Intel 7700K
> 
> Ist schon bemitleidenswert das AMD es nach 5 Jahren!!! Entwicklung wieder nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat



Niemand gibt heute noch 350€ für einen 4 Kerner aus.


----------



## kmf (31. Mai 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand gibt heute noch 350€ für einen 4 Kerner aus.


da bin ich vollkommen bei dir 

Ich glaube auch, dass im Moment den Mehrkernern die nähere Zukunft gehört. Es erscheint einfacher, vorhandene Software nur so weit zu parallelisieren, wie es sinnvoll erscheint - also mit vertretbarem Aufwand - als komplett neu durchgängig mit Routinen für AVX zu entwickeln. Außer Intel drückt mit seiner Marktmacht und entsprechend hoher "Entwicklungshilfe" für die Software-Schmieden AVX und alles was so noch drumherum gehört zum neuen Standard durch.

Übrigens sehr schöner Rechner, Daniel. Wobei der Preis schon ziemlich heftig ist. Aber zu erwarten bei diesen geilen Komponenten.


----------



## Reap (11. Juni 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand gibt heute noch 350€ für einen 4 Kerner aus.



Said no ArmA player ever.


----------



## Kasmopaya_PCGH (12. Juni 2017)

Sehr schöner und schneller Rechner. Dank 8 Kerne auch sehr langlebige Basis. 

Ich hoffe es kommen immer 2x 16GB zum Einsatz und nie 4x8GB?

Jetzt nur noch der Vega Release und hoffentlich genug bestellte GPUs seitens AMD, dann kann auch mal wieder eine AMD GPU in die PCGH PCs einziehen. Aber ich fürchte AMD bestellt wieder viel zu wenige.


----------



## DBGTKING (5. August 2017)

Hi mal ne andere Frage.Wenn man einen Fertig Pc mal in zukunft nehmen sollte,macht ihr nach Wunsch auch dort WIndows 7 anstatt Windows home drauf.Und wenn man etwas sparen will auch beim arbeitsspeicher.Weil ich brauche keine 32 gb arbeitsspeicher.Da mir bisher 8 gb Arbeitsspeicher immernoch ausreichen.Aber wenn nun 16 gb auch nicht mehr so teuer ist und kaum ins gewicht fällt dann ginge das auch.Wie gesagt ist nur ein blick für die Zukunft damit ich weis das mein Bruder das nimmer erstellen braucht und die arbeit dann echte Profis machen können.Ich selber habe zu ungeschickte hände und würde die hardware so wie beim ersten versuch irgendwas kaputt machen.
Der schaden war dann am ende mehrere Hunderte Euros und ich musste dann warten bis mein Bruder wieder Zeit hatte um meinen Murcks wieder gerade zu biegen.Da sowas nie mehr vorkommen darf,darum frage ich ja nach.


----------



## Snowhack (5. August 2017)

plusminus schrieb:


> Falsch der kauft sich einen Intel 7700K
> 
> Ist schon bemitleidenswert das AMD es nach 5 Jahren!!! Entwicklung wieder nicht auf die Reihe bekommen hat




Nach 3 Monaten 


Den schnellere RAM und die updates haben die Nachteile aufgewogen und dank der 8 Kerne hat der 1700X deutlich mehr power als mein alter 5820k @ 4,5Ghz 

AMD hat mich so überzeugt, ich habe jetzt  mit dem Threadripper sogar noch einen drauf gesetzt. 

-----

Also dein Negativ Post ist jetzt lustig zu lesen  nach den Monaten.


----------



## Speedbone (6. August 2017)

Noch jemand der vom 5820k auf 1700x upgegraded hat. Hab mir zwar nur den 1700 geholt und auf 1700x Niveu übertaktet aber ebenfalls den Threadripper bestellt .

Sollen die 7700k Leute ruhig weiter ihre Heizungen pflegen ich warte ja nur auf Wetter mit 30-40° C wo sie dann das Jammern anfangen weil sie zu heiß laufen.


----------



## Ramonx56 (6. August 2017)

PCGH-Epic-PC? Wird da etwa geschummelt? 
PCGH-Ryzen-PC währe passender gewesen.


----------



## plusminus (6. August 2017)

Snowhack schrieb:


> Nach 3 Monaten
> 
> 
> Den schnellere RAM und die updates haben die Nachteile aufgewogen und dank der 8 Kerne hat der 1700X deutlich mehr power als mein alter 5820k @ 4,5Ghz
> ...









Äh ja genau dann zeig mir mal wo dein brandneuer AMD 1700X den steinalten Intel 5820K  @ 4,5Ghz im gemischten Bensch schlägt ?  

Schon der Intel 7700K mit halb so vielen Kernen macht deinen 1700X und den viel teuren 1800X platt   ( Quelle PCGH Leistungsindex 08/2017 )


Lustig zu lesen was du da für einen Quark schreibst


----------



## Sonmace (7. August 2017)

plusminus schrieb:


> Äh ja genau dann zeig mir mal wo dein brandneuer AMD 1700X den steinalten Intel 5820K  @ 4,5Ghz im gemischten Bensch schlägt ?
> 
> Schon der Intel 7700K mit halb so vielen Kernen macht deinen 1700X und den viel teuren 1800X platt   ( Quelle PCGH Leistungsindex 08/2017 )
> 
> ...



so so der 7700k macht den 1800X platt 

1. Spiele = gleichschnell da GPU limit
2. Anwendungen meist AMD vorne teilweise deutlich.
3. Streamen und Spielen ist der 1800X auch im vorteil.

Auserdem kauft man den 1600 und takdet den hoch, Preis/leistung geht damit eindeitig an Ryzen meiner meinung nach


----------



## BikeRider (29. Oktober 2017)

Schade, dass da keine Vega 64 verbaut ist
Ich hätte da gern ein reinen AMD-Rechner.


----------



## Atma (29. Oktober 2017)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Schade, dass da keine Vega 64 verbaut ist


Was willst du mit dem Rohrkrepierer? Die 1080 Ti ist in jeder Hinsicht besser.


----------



## plusminus (31. Oktober 2017)

Sonmace schrieb:


> so so der 7700k macht den 1800X platt
> 
> 1. Spiele = gleichschnell da GPU limit
> 2. Anwendungen meist AMD vorne teilweise deutlich.
> ...






Insgesamt gesehen ist der 120,- Euro günstigere Intel i7 7700K mit nur halb so vielen Kernen schneller als der amd 1800x  ( Quelle PCGH Leistungsindex )

Belege deine Behauptungen mal sonst machst du dich einfach nur unglaubwürdig


----------



## manimani89 (5. November 2017)

plusminus schrieb:


> Insgesamt gesehen ist der 120,- Euro günstigere Intel i7 7700K mit nur halb so vielen Kernen schneller als der amd 1800x  ( Quelle PCGH Leistungsindex )
> 
> Belege deine Behauptungen mal sonst machst du dich einfach nur unglaubwürdig



Der leistungsindex wird durch starcraft 2 komplett verfälscht. Sieh mal au anderen seiten wo ein 4ghz fyzen mit 3600er ram den 7700k sogar in spielen schlägt. Bei anwendungen und streamen sowieso


----------



## Lamaan (5. November 2017)

PlusMinus, DU bist so ein Kind!
Vergleich mal die Preise der CPUs und wenn Du übertaktest, dann beide.
Der einzige der sich hier unglaubwürdig äh lächerlich macht bist Du.

Ich versteh nicht was ihr davon habt, immer alles auf eine völlig unrealistische Weise darzustellen.
Es sei denn, die Spezis haben ein ganz einsames, trauriges Leben und können sich und ihren Selbstwert nur darstellen bzw. steigern wenn sie sich mit einem Produkt identifizieren, das von schlauen Menschen  entwickelt wurde.

Btw nur weil das Produkt Komplex ist, ist der Nutzer noch lange nicht intelligent.
Kann man hier wieder gut sehen.


----------



## Gerwald (5. November 2017)

Intel und AMD Fanboys wie Hund und Katz. 

Von solchen Test halte ich nur wenig. Wenn ich die oft machen komme ich auf ganz andere Werte. 

Ich hatte vorher einen Intel i5 6600. Bei ESO hat der auf allen vier Kernen auf 3,5 GHZ getaktet, Ich hatte dabei oft eine Verzögerung von bis zu einer Sekunde bis das Spiel auf die Eingabe reagiert hat. Jetzt habe ich einen AMD Ryzen 5 1600X. Der tacktet ( ohne OC ) auf allen Kernen bei ESO auf 3.6 GHZ. Die 0.1 GHZ sollten also keinen Unterschied machten. Nur dummerweise habe ich die Verzögerungen nicht mehr. Jetzt erklärt mir das mal? 

Aber ich verstehe das ganze Hick Hack so und so nicht. Jeder hat seine Meinung und kauft das was seiner Meinung nach das beste  ist. Warum man aber dann das was man selbst gekauft hat mit aller Gewalt schön reden muss und das andere mit aller Gewalt schlecht?  Wird wohl daran liegen um es gegenüber sich selbst rechtfertigen zu können warum man es gekauft hat. Ja, sicher wird da auch mit Spielen, weil ich ja den größten haben muss.


----------



## DBGTKING (5. November 2017)

HI,ist zwar toll die zusammenstellung.Aber wer so wie ich nicht mehr als 8 gb arbeitsspeicher braucht,würde mehr bezahlen als man wirklich braucht.Zudem gibt es bei euch keinen service wenn man windows 7 haben möchte auf dem pc.Auch bietet ihr nicht mehr Prozessoren an,sondern nur eine eingeschränkte auswahl.Tya da habe ich wirklich mehr davon wenn es jemand für mich zusammen baut als einen Komplett pc zu kaufen.So ist das halt.


----------



## BikeRider (5. November 2017)

Wieso gibts in PCGH-PCs eigentlich keine Soundkarten und nur Onboard-Sound ?


----------



## Schaffe89 (5. November 2017)

manimani89 schrieb:


> Der leistungsindex wird durch starcraft 2 komplett verfälscht. Sieh mal au anderen seiten wo ein 4ghz fyzen mit 3600er ram den 7700k sogar in spielen schlägt. Bei anwendungen und streamen sowieso



Star Craft läuft nur mit halber Gewichtung in den Parcours ein, zudem ist dein Verglich albern. Nen ausgefahrenen Ryzen mit OC gegen einen Stock 7700k mit langsamen RAM, geil.


----------



## bastian123f (6. November 2017)

Schöner PC. Aber ich habe leider etwas auszusetzen. Also Arbeitsspeicher würde ich persönlich "nur" 16GB nehmen und dafür einen mit einer Frequenz von 3200MHz. Nach euren Tests reagiert der Ryzen ziemlich stark auf einen sehr hoch taktenden RAM.
Auch wenn der RAM zurzeit so teuer ist.


----------



## BikeRider (12. November 2017)

Atma schrieb:


> Was willst du mit dem Rohrkrepierer? Die 1080 Ti ist in jeder Hinsicht besser.



Vielleicht möchte ich mir (später) einen Monitor mit Free-Sync kaufen ?


----------



## bastian123f (14. November 2017)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Wieso gibts in PCGH-PCs eigentlich keine Soundkarten und nur Onboard-Sound ?


Wahrscheinlich wird es nicht als nötig angesehen, da die meisten Onboard-Karten für die meisten ausreichen. Aber will man schon bessere Qualität haben, sollte man sich auf jeden Fall eine Soundkarte dann noch dazukaufen.
Fände es aber trotzdem schön, wenn man welche mit reinpacken würde.



BikeRider schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchte ich mir (später) einen Monitor mit Free-Sync kaufen ?


Freesync ist meiner Meinung nach zurzeit auch mit das sinnvollst. Ich warte die ganze Zeit schon auf ein gutes Angebot. Dann kommt auch Freesync zu mir.


----------

